# الخادم وحياة التلمذة



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

هل ترغب في ان تكون خادما ناجحا يستخدمك الله من اجل مجد اسمه؟



اذن فلتستعد من الان لهذه الدعوة وأحد عناصر الاستعداد لدخول مجال الخدمة القوية والناجحة هو ان تتعلم كيف تكون تلميذا ولن ينجح الخادم في خدمته لو لم يكون تلميذا جيدا.



وعندما دعا الرب يسوع التلاميذ للخدمة سماهم(تلاميذ) وبعد ان تلمذهم ودعاهم للخدمة طالبهم قائلا"اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم"(مت19:28) فالدعوة المسيحية هي دعوة تلمذة وكل من يريد ان يتبع المسيح عليه ان يكون دائما تلميذا وقبل ان نتسمي بلقب مسيحيين كان اللقب الذي تسمي به المؤمنون بالرب يسوع المسيح: التلاميذ.




ما معني ان نكون تلاميذ:
 
معني ان نكون تلاميذ ان يكون لكل منا شخص اخر نتعلم منه ونتتلمذ علي يديه ونرجع اليه دوما.



وايضا ان نظل دائما محتفظين بالاحترام والوفاء والحب للذين تعبوا معنا في بدايات حياتنا الروحية ونكرم كل ابائنا ومرشدينا الروحيين.



ولا نظن ان التعود علي عملية التلمذة شئ سهل وهين بل الحقيقة انه من الصعب جدا علينا كبشر عندما نكبر ان نستمر في ان نكون تلاميذ لذلك نحن نحتاج ان نتعلم من الان كيف نتتلمذ علي ايدي اخرين ونحتاج ان نفهم ان الخادم الذي لا يتمتع بكونه تلميذا هو خادم معرض للخطر. لنحاول الا تختفي روح التلمذة من قلوبنا فهي القوة التي تحافظ علي حيوية الخادم.




مستويات التلمذة:
 
هناك مستويان من التلمذة:

الاول هو التلمذة العامة بمعني ان نكون دائما مستعدين لنتعلم من غيرنا مهما كانوا اي ان نتعلم من الجميع والا نظن ابدا اننا قد وصلنا الي مستوي معرفة كل شئ والقدرة علي الحكم في كل المواقف وان يحاول كل خادم ان ينتظم في حياته الروحية بالمواظبة علي حضور الاجتماعات والتعلم منها وسماع العظات القوية بطريقة منتظمة.

اما المستوي الثاني فهو التلمذة الخاصة والتي تعني ان يكون لكل منا اب اعتراف او مرشد روحي يتابع حياته دائما وان يعمل الخادم علي ان يصارح هذا المرشد او المعلم بكل افكاره وان يشركه معه في اتخاذ كل القرارات وان يشعر من اعماقه انه محتاج للمشورة والنصح والتعلم.​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 

شكرا على الموضوع يا روزى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت


----------

